# Blue Buffalo TV Commercial



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Soooooo.....I'm watching HGTV the other night and a dog food commercial comes on. BUT, it caught my attention almost instantly. It started talking about by products and no corn and such. Wasn't your typical commercial. Then all of a sudden, they start talking about Blue Buffalo. I was totally impressed they did a TV spot. I understand that the internet is the largest form of mass media, but showing a commercial like that in prime time, will certainly grab your attention. Anyone else see this?

Clearly Proctor and Gamble has the money to promote Natura products like this, as does Wellness. How long before we see TV spots for these giants?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2010)

I've seen a TV commercial for Wellness on the Animal Planet channel.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice :smile:


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

Yup, so far I've seen wellness, blue buffalo and freshpet select on tv. I've also seen Petsmart promote their new line of "holistic" foods, showing someone loading BB into a cart instead of Hills (finally). So I think pet food industry is moving in the right direction. Now the only thing left is to convince people that paying little extra is actually worth it.


----------



## ann g (May 6, 2010)

I to think its great to see better foods advertised on tv. Up til a year ago, I was feeding Iams because I didn't know any better. I had always seem BB at Petsmart but because I would see the awful brands being advertised all the time, I went with those instead. Luckily though, I finally got internet and typed in dog food and learned a lot. I felt like such a bad mom. But we all have to start somewhere. I'm happy Petsmart is offering some better foods and we are beginning to see commercials promoting them also. Buy the way, anyone see the new Purina One tv spot showing corn stalks and talking about nutricious ingredients - what a joke.


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

I like Blue Buff. 

I do think its a notch behind Acana and even EVO from an ingredient perspective. Plus, their price points need to come down...I'm not gonna buy Blue Buff when Orijen/Acana is the same price. 

Overall though, good food and yes, a nice ad campaign.


----------



## SaltyDog (Mar 10, 2010)

ann g said:


> I to think its great to see better foods advertised on tv. Up til a year ago, I was feeding Iams because I didn't know any better. I had always seem BB at Petsmart but because I would see the awful brands being advertised all the time, I went with those instead. Luckily though, I finally got internet and typed in dog food and learned a lot. I felt like such a bad mom. But we all have to start somewhere. I'm happy Petsmart is offering some better foods and we are beginning to see commercials promoting them also. Buy the way, anyone see the new Purina One tv spot showing corn stalks and talking about nutricious ingredients - what a joke.



You said it perfect......most people just didn't know any better. And there are tons more out there. The internet is great, but when you are engrossed in your show and something like that comes on, it gets your attention. Then, the next time you are in your local Petsmart or PetCo, you take notice of the brand.


----------



## zelliegirl (Nov 3, 2011)

Hi, I was looking for a copy of the more recent blue buffalo commercials (my dog is in three of them) and your thread came up. I thought that was interesting because a friend just asked me if I knew anything about weimaraners. She is thinking of getting one. I am looking for some local breeders in NJ.


----------



## CavePaws (Jan 25, 2011)

I REALLY wish to see commercials for the following: Orijen, EVO, Honest Kitchen, Ziwi Peak. When I see these commercials I will rejoice to the gods.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Innova has commercials... but they are pretty sad... especially since they show little bits of meat, and then brag about all the fresh fruits and veggies they use ound:


----------



## Bergy (Oct 14, 2011)

Sorry guys but I feel the complete oposite. Have you ever seen a comercial for a Bentley, or a Rolls Royce, What about a Lambo, or a Firarri. I dont think so. Thats because the best doesnt need any other advertising other that word of mouth and their outstanding reputation. I do agree it may help people that dont know about the food. But I believe they should be putting more money into their product to make it a 5 star rating rather than spend it on advertising. The advertising will bring some people in but I believe that if the companies put more in the product it will show people they really care about the animals. Avertising is just another ecuse to raise prices and as we know all prices are going up on everything. Just my 2 cents on this.


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Bergy said:


> Sorry guys but I feel the complete oposite. Have you ever seen a comercial for a Bentley, or a Rolls Royce, What about a Lambo, or a Firarri. I dont think so. Thats because the best doesnt need any other advertising other that word of mouth and their outstanding reputation. I do agree it may help people that dont know about the food. But I believe they should be putting more money into their product to make it a 5 star rating rather than spend it on advertising. The advertising will bring some people in but I believe that if the companies put more in the product it will show people they really care about the animals. Avertising is just another ecuse to raise prices and as we know all prices are going up on everything. Just my 2 cents on this.


I completely see your POV... and it makes sense. but truly, i'd never heard of honest kitchen until i did some research online for instance, i'd never heard of Orijen up until about a year and a half ago, again online research of my own... the biggest problem is that most people don't get online to research their pups food, they take the commercials word for it and they run with it :frown: which really bothers me at a point, and i agree with them putting the millions into making a better product, but somehow they just have to get the word out a little better... or maybe they are counting on their loyal customers to do it.. which would be a good way of advertisement.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Working in pet stores on the weekends (rep for Natural Balance) I get A LOT of people that come up to me and say "Do you guys carry that new brand Blue...." lol. So I think the commercials definitely work!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

meggels said:


> Working in pet stores on the weekends (rep for Natural Balance) I get A LOT of people that come up to me and say "Do you guys carry that new brand Blue...." lol. So I think the commercials definitely work!


and that just opens the door to put them on BWilderness :lol:


----------



## kevin bradley (Aug 9, 2009)

A Bentley doesn't contribute to health at all... I like the analogy and understand it but...

I want to see every Dog in America healthier. I don't give a damn if everyone drives a Bentley or a Yugo 
so let the commercials reign on us... if it starts to open peoples eyes to feeding their Dogs better.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

Tobi said:


> and that just opens the door to put them on BWilderness :lol:


Man, I'm there to sell NATURAL BALANCE! Not Blue Wilderness  lol. If they do ask me to explain the different formulas, I do. I've sold people to brands like Canidae and Chicken Soup instead of Science Diet and Purina (thank god) but they didn't wanna spend the money on Natural Balance. I bet my boss would love that rofl.


----------



## RCTRIPLEFRESH5 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bergy said:


> Sorry guys but I feel the complete oposite. Have you ever seen a comercial for a Bentley, or a Rolls Royce, What about a Lambo, or a Firarri. I dont think so. Thats because the best doesnt need any other advertising other that word of mouth and their outstanding reputation. I do agree it may help people that dont know about the food. But I believe they should be putting more money into their product to make it a 5 star rating rather than spend it on advertising. The advertising will bring some people in but I believe that if the companies put more in the product it will show people they really care about the animals. Avertising is just another ecuse to raise prices and as we know all prices are going up on everything. Just my 2 cents on this.


I agree, once a company gets too well known quality decreases....totw prairie for instance now no longer has venison as th second ingridient.....because it's in short supply.
Acana is also only restricted to like 20 bags epr pet food site.
orijen has to be careful how many boars they kill for regional red because there arent so many.

plus i lie feeling smart that i actually researched the best foods for winny


----------



## DogLuver (Oct 19, 2011)

I gotta agree that commercials would help people that don't "go online to research" gain some awareness. There are some people in this world that use the internet well, and research everything in life, and there are others that simply don't, and MOST people watch TV, so commercials is very "out there" to reach the average Joe (the average joe owns a dog I think).

I know before I started heavily researching dog nutrition online, I would totally believe that IAMS commercial, the one that says "my vet thinks I'm beautiful inside and out", and then it blabs a bit about probiotics being added to the food...and so forth. Had I not known better by research online, why would I NOT believe that commercial, and decide to buy IAMS instead of Orijen, or EVO? And just because someone doesn't research canine nutrition, it doesn't mean they don't love their dogs like you and me, and want the absolute best for them. Commercials could help those people understand. 

I completely understand Bergy's point of view...along with everyone else's POV....I'd be afraid that advertising would take away from the quality of food, but I'd also think advertising would help more people choose better foods.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Aug 8, 2010)

kevin bradley said:


> A Bentley doesn't contribute to health at all... I like the analogy and understand it but...
> 
> I want to see every Dog in America healthier. I don't give a damn if everyone drives a Bentley or a Yugo
> so let the commercials reign on us... if it starts to open peoples eyes to feeding their Dogs better.


Agree, this propaganda it's good as I mentioned in this thread http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/dry-canned-dog-food/11469-publicity-when-its-bad-when-its-good.html

Since this types of foods aren't well know in the public many stores don't care to have them, I wish I could feed Pompadour something like solid gold or wellness but since this brands aren't well know the stores from were I live don't carry them :wacko: 

Here the "premium" are propac, eukanuba, proplan, etc.. some months ago I had the luck to find a bag of earthborn holistic primitive, but now that the bag it's nearly gone I returned to buy another one, jut to find out at the stores they were gone and I asked the owners and they told me that they will no longer carry it since the brand is unknown and they had a hard time selling the first bags.


----------



## 54321bam (Nov 19, 2011)

How bad is it though that only the bad companies advertise? Before getting my pup I only knew about such brands as Pedigree, Iams, Purina. If I didnt do my research Id be feeding my dog crap.


----------

